# Pouring Plastic Baits



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

I decided to try my hand at pouring my own plastics. Probably not the best investment at my age but being a buddy said he would pay 1/2 I figured what the heck. 
So my first attempt was doing Shrimp for Trout and they came out really good. The trout liked them too .









so today I poured some swim baits. I haven't got the knack of it yet but I'm closer than I was. I'll be throwing some of these tomorrow and see how the Trout like them. BTW I made the mold for the swim bait out of Plaster of Paris


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Nice! Looks like trout killas to me


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks, the color didn't turn out like I wanted on most of them but it's the fish I have to please HA


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Happy Hours said:


> Thanks, the color didn't turn out like I wanted on most of them but it's the fish I have to please HA


I've tied flies & poured lead for a long time, but never got into pouring the soft plastics. Good for you on giving it a try! You may already know that such things can become addictions! I enjoy making stuff and, now being retired, it keeps me busy and I like catching fish on things I make! 

The baits look good and the fact that you're having some success with catching on them, proves you got them right. Most colors are for us any! I have a small tackle business and always have to chuckle when someone asks me to make something like a 1/8 oz jig head and wants it to be painted watermelon green with black flake, because they say the black flake makes a difference! I can do that, but don't have black flake in my paint! I'll piant them watermelon green & add some "flake" with a permanent marker! Might be something worthwhile for the plastic bait, but doubtful it makes any difference for that small jig head!

Heck, I know plenty who never fish painted heads, and they catch plenty of fish, so colors are mostly for us anyway!


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks Jim, I pour lead heads and tie also but it's been a few years [ 10 ] . I'll be giving that a go to after getting a fill of the plastics. Poured another color Saturday and they turned out pretty good. I'm trying to imitate the one on the bottom left but this bait is bigger so I'm going to make a mold of it today.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Happy Hours said:


> Thanks Jim, I pour lead heads and tie also but it's been a few years [ 10 ] . I'll be giving that a go to after getting a fill of the plastics. Poured another color Saturday and they turned out pretty good. I'm trying to imitate the one on the bottom left but this bait is bigger so I'm going to make a mold of it today.
> View attachment 67537


More good looking baits!   

I like the color even though it's not what you were trying to copy! Looks like a Junebug laminate with a chartreuse tail, and that's a good color combination! If you ever want to do some horse trading, I have over 360 molds, so I'm sure I can make something that might interest you! I'll bet those would work great on the Stripers in the lake!  

Maybe something like this?


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Cool , let me get a little better at this and if I ever get it perfected we can do some trading.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like a plan! I'm always interested in trying out what others make!


----------

